
Stop adding up the wealth of the poor - ZeljkoS
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2014/04/04/stop-adding-up-the-wealth-of-the-poor/
======
dawnbreez
Oh boy.

The problem of wealth inequality is a prickly one. On the one hand, I'd very
much like to be not in debt and not making 7.55/hour for the work of three
people (shout out to all the cashiers who called in sick today).

On the other hand, there isn't enough money in the world to pay every cashier,
janitor, and burger flipper what Trump earns per hour.

To further complicate things, if you raise the minimum wage, you _lower_ the
number of workers that a given company with a given budget can afford to pay,
and that just makes it _worse_.

A Basic Income Guarantee might help--or it might give people extra money to
spend on their crack habit while they sit around with no job. Taxing the rich
and paying the poor could help, if it doesn't lead to the same issue that
raising minimum wage does. Welfare is a whole other ball of wax, as well, and
is full of rules that cause people to end with a net loss if they try to
support themselves.

The list goes on and on.

